# My punch  is fast?



## Legendary Fighter (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm 16 years, and training a lot, at home and in the academy...I train strength, speed and explosiveness of my punches, and here I show the speed only... is fast or not? just answer me this...

I not have nor 5 months of training of wing chun... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLbemOUr6DA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iZuJV-75Vo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9upKIk376s


Thanks!


----------



## wtxs (Aug 9, 2011)

Legendary Fighter said:


> I'm 16 years, and training a lot, at home and in the academy...I train strength, speed and explosiveness of my punches, and here I show the speed only... is fast or not? just answer me this...
> 
> I not have nor 5 months of training of wing chun...
> 
> ...



Such innocence of youth ... sigh ... 

Being  that new to WC, my advise to you is not to fixate on how good you can get of any one technique.  Put you time and efforts into learning correctly and to attaining an good foundation instead ... just as you had to learn to crawl before you learn to pull yourself up, and then learn to walk.

And no ... your not as fast as you think, hope I didn't burst your bubble.

Welcome the the forum my friend.:asian:


----------



## yak sao (Aug 9, 2011)

respectable, but don't break your arm patting yourself on the back.

Don't get satisfied with yourself, keep going....and SLOW DOWN.  and work on smoothness and relaxation or you will never be truly fast


----------



## Legendary Fighter (Aug 9, 2011)

yak sao said:


> respectable, but don't break your arm patting yourself on the back.
> 
> Don't get satisfied with yourself, keep going....and SLOW DOWN.  and work on smoothness and relaxation or you will never be truly fast



I'm not pleased with me, even why we always have to improve... I just asked about my current speed.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 9, 2011)

You look like you have good attributes, and if you stick to it, I would expect that you will be very good in the years to come.
I know what it's like...everybody wants to be fast, just give it time, don't force it and it will be there.

What lineage of WC do you train in?


----------



## Legendary Fighter (Aug 9, 2011)

My lineage of wing chun is of masters German "Dai-Si-Fu" Hans-Jürgen Remmel and "Sifu" Andreas Geller


these are the punch of a master ... does not appear to be  as more fast as mine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEGjeOvtCqc


----------



## Nabakatsu (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like your tensing up a little bit, maybe because it's show time, I think you could loosen up a little, and like the others said, work on doing things properly with a solid foundation at least as much as speed/power. Cheers!


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 9, 2011)

Not bad for a young fella , speed is good , but relaxation and correct positioning will beat speed every time.As has already been mentioned , let go of the tension , particularly in the shoulders and hands.Being tense in the shoulders is causing disruption to the rest of your body , this is manifested in your hips and feet moving around.Sink down , maintain pelvic tilt , slow down and open and close the hand with each punch so that it is nice and relaxed , tension in the hands will radiate all the way up to the shoulders.Excuse my lack of paragraphs I am using my wife's IPad thingy and I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## Legendary Fighter (Aug 9, 2011)

then the speed is good ...Thanks for the advice on posture, I use them to improve


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 9, 2011)

Legendary Fighter said:


> then the speed is good ...Thanks for the advice on posture, I use them to improve


I meant that there are other things to consider , your speed is ok , it is consistent with the time you have been training.Just don't forget to work on your stance and use your body weight when you strike.Someone with a good stance who has learned to coordinate their mass with their strike can be half as fast as you , but generate twice the power with their strikes.If you weigh 70 kilos , you want to be putting that 70 kilos into your punches.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 9, 2011)

It's quality, not quantity. Accuracy and power in my opinion is more important than speed. But a well balance of all three is very hard for someone to deal with.

Jake


----------



## geezer (Aug 9, 2011)

Legendary Fighter said:


> I'm 16 years, and training a lot, at home and in the academy...I train strength, speed and explosiveness of my punches, and here I show the speed only... is fast or not? just answer me this...
> 
> I not have nor 5 months of training of wing chun...
> 
> ...



Hey! You've got good fast punches...especially for a relatively new student. Also, I checked out your Dai-Sifu and it looks like you belong to an offshoot branch of "WT" Wing Tsun in Europe. A number of us on this forum come from different branches of WT also, so our approaches may be similar. It will be fun having you aboard.


----------



## Legendary Fighter (Aug 9, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> It's quality, not quantity. Accuracy and power in my opinion is more important than speed. But a well balance of all three is very hard for someone to deal with.
> 
> Jake



I' training power, speed, explosion, etc... 

My training is;

morning;

10x of 20 flexões with fists
15x of 100 abdominal
much punch as I can in 30 seconds, rested 10 seg, repeating 8x

afternoon;

4x of 10 flexion with fists jumping 
much punch as I can in 30 seconds, rested 10 seg, repeating 8x
4x of 100 exercise for strengthening the back

do other exercises in the academy... and rest two days.



Thanks geezer

I'm brazilian, I train in ISMA...


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 9, 2011)

That's all good training. But I was speaking about generating power through proper structure/ body mechanics. Which does take time. The speed part is great and it looks like you are pretty good in that department. Problem is speed w/o intent is not enough in a fight. In fights I have been in, one or two good solid punches to an opponents chin will slow them down if not end a fight. Pain has a funny way of slowing someone down. Like Mook said proper alignment aka (knee hip elbow)  will increase the power of your punch. 

Jake


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, your not as fast as you think you are. HOWEVER, for the amount of experience you claim to have, its around Average, so its fine.
I will say, although im pretty sure itll have already been said...
Relax.
Improve the Stance/Posture.
Control your Breathing a Touch Better.
Post another Video in a couple of weeks time talking about how you cant believe you were fast at all back here, and that you cant imagine making all the mistakes you were, and then have a massive revelation about the core mechanics of Training and improvement over time.


----------



## Legendary Fighter (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks *Jake104* 
... 

talking about the power of my punch, I've been able to throw a kid my age and height to the floor... can see in my video, I even force posture, because it is strong the punch. I had posted a video of a master here, he tells me that it's the same with him, it also forces the root, however, is kind of hard, because of the strength of the punch.

it may even appear strange to you, but I practiced other styles of kung fu (a time of 3 months) and I engaged a lot.

we can see that, there are different strains, there are some differences in the punch's of some lineage....


----------



## Legendary Fighter (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not thinking that is ''fast'' exaggeratedly... just wanted to say that I should be more than a beginner in speed, I say this because I have almost the same speed as master of video and some others.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Legendary Fighter said:


> I'm not thinking that is ''fast'' exaggeratedly... just wanted to say that I should be more than a beginner in speed, I say this because I have almost the same speed as master of video and some others.


Speed =/= Technical Correctness. Im sure you could find many people on here who dont even Practition Wing Chun who can Punch that fast, mayhap in the same way if required. The Devil, as they say, Is In The Details. Anyone can swing their hands forward and back quickly, if shown the basic Technique. Its the Technique that is effective. Time will make this clearer to you.


----------



## geezer (Aug 9, 2011)

Legendary Fighter said:


> I'm not thinking that is ''fast'' exaggeratedly... just wanted to say that I should be more than a beginner in speed, I say this because I have almost the same speed as master of video and some others.



"Legendary", I'd give a second look at what Jake posted earlier. It's one thing to be able to throw very fast punches in the air. It's another thing to land powerful punches on target. 

After a certain point, "speed" in the sense of velocity is not nearly as important as "relative speed"--that is to say can you use distance, timing and positioning to beat your opponent. A good strategic fighter may have "slower hands" in strict terms of velocity, but may still hit faster, harder and more often. If you dont't believe me, _ask your sifu_... and, BTW I got this directly from _his_ Escrima ("Escryma" in the ISMA) teacher, GM Rene Latosa!


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 9, 2011)

Legendary Fighter said:


> I'm not thinking that is ''fast'' exaggeratedly... just wanted to say that I should be more than a beginner in speed, I say this because I have almost the same speed as master of video and some others.



Just don't get so obsessed with speed to the exclusion of everything else , there is a lot more to the equation.
If speed was the governing factor in Wing Chun skill , then the world of Wing Chun would be dominated by all the young bucks with fast hands , but it is not the case.

I will tell you a little story of one of my seniors , a man I greatly admire , a man who moves so fast the human eye has trouble tracking it .

Well he and a few others went to Hong Kong to train with our Sigung , who must of been in his late 60's at the time .
This high level instructor told us that he got to do a bit of Chi Sau sparring with Sigung , and this is what he said about it .

" I know I am faster than him , but everytime I thought I had him , a hand would come from out of no where !"

So of course speed is important , but so is skill and correct positioning .


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well my nose got broke tonight during training. Kinda ironic don't you think? Lol . I guess I shouldn't  of bobbed  when I should of weaved

Jake


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 10, 2011)

By the way Slowest straight punch ever.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 10, 2011)

those change ups will get you every time


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 10, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Such innocence of youth ... sigh ...
> 
> Being that new to WC, my advise to you is not to fixate on how good you can get of any one technique. Put you time and efforts into learning correctly and to attaining an good foundation instead ... just as you had to learn to crawl before you learn to pull yourself up, and then learn to walk.
> 
> ...





wtxs said:


>







yak sao said:


> respectable, but don't break your arm patting yourself on the back.
> 
> Don't get satisfied with yourself, keep going....and SLOW DOWN. and work on smoothness and relaxation or you will never be truly fast


 



Jake104 said:


> It's quality, not quantity. Accuracy and power in my opinion is more important than speed. But a well balance of all three is very hard for someone to deal with.
> 
> Jake


 



Cyriacus said:


> Yeah, your not as fast as you think you are. HOWEVER, for the amount of experience you claim to have, its around Average, so its fine.
> I will say, although im pretty sure itll have already been said...
> Relax.
> Improve the Stance/Posture.
> ...


 
Ah Grasshopper, you have truly fast punches.  So fast in fact that now they start to look sloppy and not very accurate.  Punching fast in the air is one thing (eee&#8217; zee) but hitting something that doesn&#8217;t give like say, a focus glove, or heavy bag, or a man, is totally different.  Punching is not just about speed, but precision, accuracy, and timing.  You may have the fastest, strongest  (relaxed), and most precise punch in the world, but it does you no good if you can hit your target when it is there to be hit (read timing).  There is always going to be someone better, faster, stronger, younger, and more skilled than you.  But on any given day, are they all those things when they have to deal with you.  Make them prove it.  And take heed of what the others have said here on the forum and don&#8217;t get into a pissing contest with your Sifu.  He&#8217;s your Sifu for a reason.


----------



## Legendary Fighter (Aug 10, 2011)

no, he not is my sifu... he also wants to compare.

My punches are strong, I see that in my training.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 10, 2011)

Speed is a nice attribute to have, but it is less important than other things when it comes to fighting.  It is much more important to be in a superior position with greater structurial integrity.  If you are being forced into a recovery mode while your opponent is hitting you with shots that are doing damage and keeping you in recovery mode, your speed won't mean a lot.  It is much better to focus on the concepts in Wing Chun that will keep you from getting into such a bad position, and give you the skill to put others there.  Again, speed is a helpful attribute, but do not think that it is what makes a good fighter.


----------



## wtxs (Aug 10, 2011)

Legendary Fighter said:


> My lineage of wing chun is of masters German "Dai-Si-Fu" Hans-Jürgen Remmel and "Sifu" Andreas Geller
> 
> 
> *these are the punch of a master ... does not appear to be  as more fast as mine.
> ...



We all had been guilty of SEEING what we WANTED to see.  Be humble ... your long WC learning journey had but just begun.


----------



## Domino (Aug 19, 2011)

The videos aren't available, everythings been siad, be modest  My sifu does something from nothing .... if that makes sense.
You have only put one foot in front of the other in your journey, look back on this post in a years time and you will laugh.


----------



## mesar (Oct 17, 2011)

Videos were taken down before I had a chance to look at em. Speed is only as good as the integrity and power of the punch. What I do, in the air, I punch as fast as I can while maintaining technique with a weighted glove. Four sets of say a 100 punches. now the same with out the weighted glove. now since speed without power is worthless, I go on a heavy bag and punch as fast as I can with power and technique. If I'm going so fast I'm pulling my punches and losing power, I slow down. These punches are the most realistic.


----------



## Buka (Oct 17, 2011)

IF you're still training when you're old enough to vote - get back to us and let us know.


----------



## naneek (Oct 19, 2011)

Ahh to be 16 again and invincible


----------



## mograph (Oct 19, 2011)

Legendary Fighter said:


> these are the punch of a master ... does not appear to be  as more fast as mine.


 Tell me if I'm wrong, guys -- but doesn't it look as if this fellow has his weight back on his heels, and he's tensing his head, neck and upper torso?


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 19, 2011)

mograph said:


> Tell me if I'm wrong, guys -- but doesn't it look as if this fellow has his weight back on his heels, and he's tensing his head, neck and upper torso?





He has good hand speed , but the punching is a bit too circular , that way he can cheat and get more punches in per second  rather than driving them out to full extension in a linear fashion from the elbow.
Looks fast to the uninitiated but there is no elbow force behind the strikes.

As you said , he is leaning back , again won't be able to generate any power. 

Needs to sink down more and keep his pelvis tilted and hips forward , his upper and lower body are not locked together and unified , that's why his hips are all over the place , this is another common error that will hinder the generation of force.

He is pretty tense in the upper body , probably because he is really forcing the movement to show the world how super fast he is.
I'd be more impressed if he did them a tad  slower but completely relaxed.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Oct 19, 2011)

This might nolt be the most helpful post on this thread but ... its wing chun punches ... not punchs ^^


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> This might nolt be the most helpful post on this thread but ... its wing chun punches ... not punchs ^^


And once again, the Law of Internet Irony is proven true; in any post nitpicking grammar or spelling, there is at least one spelling or grammatical error.  

In your case, there were several.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 19, 2011)

i didn't sea no rong speling or bad grammer nowhere.


----------



## Buka (Oct 19, 2011)

I can misspell eleven words per second. Is my misspelling fast?
You betcha'!

Gotta' love kids.


----------



## wtxs (Oct 20, 2011)

Buka said:


> I can misspell eleven words per second. Is my misspelling fast?
> You betcha'!
> 
> Gotta' love kids.




We should cut Haris some slack ... after having gone through the 36 chambers on this forum :uhyeah:, he is still here with us.  Not So with the "Legendary Fighter".

You are right about kids, if they can find affirmation here, they'll just go some place else ... and get the same rude awakening.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes aai mispeld agen ... luk huw bod me grammer is...Hate Me Moar! Its not good to keep it bottled up like that ... take it out on my grammar haha. I can't imagine why i typed like


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Oct 24, 2011)

i would like to haz a little less hate. heh 





It iz painful in me world sumtimez and i duz not noes how to feel pain anymores.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 24, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> i would like to haz a little less hate. heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dont know how to feel Pain anymore, Haris?

Well... W... Screw it, that Cat is too Cute for Me to make a Sarcastic Jesture


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Oct 25, 2011)

thank you!


----------

